# Is There a Problem with the Havanese Rescue Site?



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

I have been trying to open this site all weekend. The message is that Internet Explorer cannot open the site. Anybody else having problems?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I was on it earlier today


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Try refreshing your browser. You may need to clean out your cookies. It has been working all weekend. I hope you can get on. So many adorable little babies.


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Still can't get on - I cleaned out all my cookies. I get to the site - can see the website-message says that internet explorer cannot open the site - operation aborted. I'll try tomorrow. Thanks for the help.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I just tried and got there. Try this link..

http://www.havaneserescue.com/index...wP29wdGlvbj1jb21fYWdvcmEmSXRlbWlkPTIwMDA2OA==


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I've had the same experience a number of times. Next time you try it, when you get the error message instead of clicking off the site, hit your back button on your browser. That worked for me.


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

I've also been having the same problem-back button doesn't work for me either. I'll get on the main site,but if I click on anything else I get the same error message.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Are you waiting for the message "internet explorer cannot open the web page?" I find when I use the back browser button at that point it works.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I just tried the link you sent Sandi. The site opens but up pops the little message Joyce was talking about.


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

I finally managed to get in after using the back browser repeatedly. I've never had this problem with the site until this weekend. Thanks for all the hints!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Are you using IE 8? What version of IE? Was there an update to your browser? I'm still using IE 7 and I never have problems. I always try to wait until Microsoft works out he bugs before upgrading.


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm still using IE7- I had updated to IE8,but after having a few problems I uninstalled it. But this problem was after I was back on IE7. I haven't tried HRI for several days, maybe I'll try again.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I was just on the site-no problem for me but I am using a older computer program I think. Heck I am not really sure what I am using.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

It's funny - I have the problem only on my laptop.


----------



## HavsInMyGarden (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi Everyone!
Suzy from the store here! So sorry for all the problems with the site. Stacy spoke with our tech person who explained the problem. Something about how we were pasting info into the website. Once my son gets home from school and can figure out the download we were given all should be back to normal. Thanks so much for your support of the store and HRI!


----------

